# Annalise maltese



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is Karen Scoggins from Annalise maltese 
a reputable breeder ?
her webside is www.annalisemaltese .com
do somebody know her or had buy a puppy from her ?
thank you everybody


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just don't know. I mean I see no red flags. Her malts are really cute..

Again, I thought I was experienced in this , but I am not.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

In my personal opinion she is 100% *NOT *a reputable breeder. I have experience 1st hand. Please PM me for details if you'd like.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm. There are a few things that would have me at least asking some more questions. Especially on her References page, the last reference looks like it is talking about the breeder walking the owner through the birth of some puppies... There could be a totally logical explanation, but it seems a little suspect to me. 

Other than that, looks like she only has 2 champions, one from Sands and one from Diamond, and one other dog that hasn't been finished yet from Serenity. I'm not sure if there are other dogs she is breeding, too, but if there are only one or two girls she's breeding I'm surprised at how many puppy references there are. 

And this probably is going to sound rude, but the girl on her available puppy page...something just doesn't look quite right about her face, structurally. Maybe it's just a strange picture. The boy looks very cute, but he looks younger. 

All in all, I'd definitely be doing some more digging (as you are...)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Her photos are awful.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

To be clear, her 'champion' dogs are NOT from Diamond (Florida/Du Tran) or Serenity (established breeder) she used to go by A-Serenity, hence the Serenity.

Other than that, I dont' know much about her, other than the experience Lisa had with her. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and hope she is trying to improve her lines and breeding program. I don't believe she has any puppies she's bred in the ring, so i will wait for that.


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for all your respond


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> *To be clear, her 'champion' dogs are NOT from Diamond (Florida/Du Tran) or Serenity (established breeder) she used to go by A-Serenity, hence the Serenity.*
> 
> Other than that, I dont' know much about her, other than the experience Lisa had with her. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and hope she is trying to improve her lines and breeding program. I don't believe she has any puppies she's bred in the ring, so i will wait for that.


Thanks for clarifying that. I saw the 'Diamond' at the start and jumped to a conclusion too quickly. I wonder if things like Diamond and Angels are put at the start of reg. names to be intentionally misleading...

When I saw Diamond I wondered how she ended up with an unaltered Diamond Maltese (from Du) if she is not reputable.. Guess that explains that part.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I saw the 'Diamond' at the start and jumped to a conclusion too quickly. I wonder if things like Diamond and Angels are put at the start of reg. names to be intentionally misleading...
> 
> When I saw Diamond I wondered how she ended up with an unaltered Diamond Maltese (from Du) if she is not reputable.. Guess that explains that part.


i am not sure, but I think the kennel name should have been Diamondz not Diamonds, so that might have been an error. And as I said, the previous kennel name was A-Serenity. 

I look forward to seeing Annilise puppies in the ring! She's purchased some nice champions so hopefully that won't be too long in coming. I actually think the available pups are cute, they should make someone a nice pet.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> To be clear, her 'champion' dogs are NOT from Diamond (Florida/Du Tran) or Serenity (established breeder) she used to go by A-Serenity, hence the Serenity.
> 
> Other than that, I dont' know much about her, other than the experience Lisa had with her. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt and hope she is trying to improve her lines and breeding program. I don't believe she has any puppies she's bred in the ring, so i will wait for that.


The Diamondz on her page is Gayla Lynch. Midis Dian Lynch's sister.
http://www.diamondheadyorkies Gayla is a nice person. I've met her and have talked to her. In the dog world, there are several breeders with common names, like Diamond, Diamonds, Diamondz. Du Van Tru has only been around since about 2004. He was just getting started when I met him for two seconds at the Orlando, Fl National Specialty. He was there with Bonnie Palmer.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Without going into any details, I will tell you to STAY AWAY from this woman!!!!!!


----------

